# Last is First Holiday Game



## Genny (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you want to play a Holiday game?  Here's how the game is played.  One person posts a Holiday Movie or Song, the next person has to use the last letter in the previous title to come up with a Holiday Movie or Song.

For example:  If Bob posts Jingle Bells, then I would need to post a movie or song that starts with an S.  So I would post Scrooge.  Then the next person would post a movie or song that starts with E.

Are you ready to play?  I'll start us off.

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2012)

Noel


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 10, 2012)

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Y??? I think the game came to an early halt here.... "You, Me and Dupree"? Does that have Christmas in it??


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 10, 2012)

*cough*Yule*cough*

Sorry,  something got stuck in my throat, there :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2012)

Emmanuel


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2012)

Let it Snow.


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 11, 2012)

Winter wonderland


----------



## Genny (Dec 11, 2012)

Deck The Halls


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2012)

Silent Night


----------



## Lolly58 (Dec 11, 2012)

The Night They Saved Christmas ( old movie with Jaclyn Smith and Art Carney)


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 11, 2012)

Santa Claus is Coming to Town


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 11, 2012)

Night Before Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2012)

Santa Claus


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 11, 2012)

Scrooged

(I hope that is a holiday movie.  Shows I do not watch movies!)


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 12, 2012)

Do You Hear What I Hear


----------



## Genny (Dec 12, 2012)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 12, 2012)

Rocking Around the Christmas Tree


----------



## Lolly58 (Dec 12, 2012)

ELF


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 12, 2012)

For Unto Us A Child Is Born (from Handel's Messiah)


----------



## Lolly58 (Dec 12, 2012)

Naughty or Nice  ( a Christmas movie on last week that I did not watch)


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2012)

Everywhere, everywhere Christmas tonight.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 12, 2012)

Twelve Days Of Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2012)

Shrek the Halls


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 13, 2012)

Star of Bethlehem


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

Must Be Santa


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 13, 2012)

A Christmas Story (I love that movie!)


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 13, 2012)

You're a mean one, Mr Grinch


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 13, 2012)

Sliver and Gold


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 13, 2012)

Donner and Blizen


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 14, 2012)

Nuttin' For Christmas


----------



## Lolly58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sing we Noel  ( old song had to sing in jr high)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2012)

Leprechaun's Christmas Gold

Seriously, it really is a movie.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 17, 2012)

Disney's A Christmas Carol


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2012)

Last Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2012)

Silent Night


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 18, 2012)

Toyland


----------



## Lolly58 (Dec 18, 2012)

(a) Dog Named Christmas


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 18, 2012)

Silver bells


----------



## Genny (Dec 18, 2012)

Santa Paws


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 19, 2012)

Santa clause 3


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2012)

Everything's Gonna Be Cool This Christmas


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Scrooged


----------



## Hazel (Dec 22, 2012)

Do You Hear What I Hear?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Redeeming Love


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2012)

Edelweiss


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Smokey Mountain Christmas


----------

